# EMP CHARGED MASS REVIEW - 5KG FOR £27.99



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Picked up some of this dirt cheap weightgainer on ebay.

Tastes fine, mixes well. Delivered quickly and actually comes from UKM sponsor Bulk Powders.

Obviously not the greatest product nutritionally (lots of sugars/carbs) but I am currently storing up for 6 months so have this, plus a load of the usual stuff from GN/TPW.

If you're on a budget I would recommend it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EMP-CHARGED-MASS-GAINER-5KG-WEIGHT-GAIN-WHEY-PROTEIN-POWDER-SHAKE-FREE-SHAKER-/191018890868?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item2c799cf674

THE SCORES ON THE DOORS

TASTE 4/5

NUTRITIONAL QUALITY 2/5

MIXABILITY 4/5

PRICE 5/5

BONUS MARK FOR FREE SHAKER

WHAT IS CHARGED MASS™?*CHARGED MASS™ is the fastest selling mass gain supplement on eBay. At just £27.99 with a free shaker bottle and free express delivery - it's easy to see why. This equates to just over £0.90p per serving, making it by some way the best value weight gainer available anywhere in the UK (or Europe for that matter) today!*

Delivering a huge 40g high quality protein and over 100g carbohydrate per serving, *CHARGED MASS™* from*EMP™* is the ultimate shake for anyone looking to put on mass. Used 3 times per day *CHARGED MASS™* will deliver in excess of 2100 calories, ensuring size and muscle gains you thought were impossible!

*CHARGED MASS™* contains our unique *MASS MATRIX™*, which incorporates an impressive 4 protein sources (from Whey Protein, Egg White Protein, Milk Protein and Soy Isolate), together with key amino acids such as Glycine and Taurine, with the further addition of Creatine Monohydrate.

Upon consuming *CHARGED MASS™*, the *MASS MATRIX™* immediately starts to feed muscle cells with an array of vital amino acids, including Glutamine and BCAA, and continues to do so over a sustained period of time.

The carbohydrate content in *CHARGED MASS™* comes from 3 different sources; Instant Oats, Dextrose and Maltodextrin. Medium Chain Triglycerides have also been included to provide much needed healthy fats.

Used between meals, *CHARGED MASS™* is a convenient way of increasing your calorie intake and meeting your protein needs, day in, day out.

DIRECTIONSMix 4 slightly heaped scoops of *CHARGED MASS™* (175g) with approximately 500ml water or skimmed milk in an *EMP™ *Shaker. Consume 1-3 servings daily, in addition to regular meals, or whenever a calorie boost is needed.

NUTRITION
NUTRITIONPER 175g (Serving)PER 100gEnergy Kcal/KJ705/2950403/1686Protein40g23gCarbohydrate

of which sugars107g

42g61.2g

24gFat

of which saturates12g

1.75g7g

1gFibre3.5g2gSodium0.35g0.2gSalt Equivalent0.89g0.51g

INGREDIENTS*MASS MATRIX™* (Soya Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, Milk Protein Concentrate, Egg White Powder, Creatine Monohydrate, Glycine, Taurine), Instant Oats, Dextrose, Maltodextrin, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Flavouring, Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder (Rich Chocolate flavour only), Natural Colouring (Beetroot Red - Real Strawberry flavour only), Citric Acid (Real Strawberry flavour only), Xanthan Gum, Sucralose.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Soya Protein Isolate thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah like I said nutritionally not the best ever supplement but for what it costs... I think there is a place for it in terms of bulking out a diet on a budget


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Would rather eat a pizza and have a BP whey concentrate before I used that mate...........


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

fair play...

I'm not by any means saying it is a supplement of great quality, rather saying that for what it is... it tastes good and mixes well.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> fair play...
> 
> I'm not by any means saying it is a supplement of great quality, rather saying that for what it is... it tastes good and mixes well.


Yeh I wasn't hating. Tbh I just don't like "mass gainers" I think they are the biggest scam out there lol............................but the real question is, wat the fuk are we doing on UKM @11pm on Friday night!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

fcuk knows!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been using this stuff for a while, granted it's probably not the best of quality, but then who gives a shyt when you're bulking? It's not even as if it's predominantly used for protein intake anyway, considering the majority of it is carbs. I get most of my protein from food and that's the way it should be. Mass gainers like this are hardly a scam when you consider how cheap it is. A fair bit of it is sugar of course, but that makes it ideal for post-workout use in my book


----------

